# Mn limit



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy springer. On the second bird he had to burrow into some blown down catails you could not even see him. Got over there an with both hands spread a hole too see in there and he crawls out the hole with the rooster.Let him ride in the back seat on way home


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Back seat...that is front seat action!


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

He's in the drivers seat before I get the gas pump turned on.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Lol


----------

